

Show HN: placezombies.com - rhaydon
http://www.placezombies.com

======
rhaydon
We used a node.js implementation behind a varnish server. Also, we made a fun
little launch video here:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQKq7HH5pzo>

------
mbijon
Zombies?

Where are the ninjas?!? That's right, you can't see the ninjas coming.

